# Running growlights at NIGHT????



## 215zealot (Nov 22, 2008)

Quick question, im running 2000 watts and i have a freaking meter on the side of my house.  Im thinking abuot running my lights from 5pm to morning.   

Ive already weighed pros and cons, bear with me, correct me if im wrong.

Pros:
1- The meter outside wont be flying during daylight hours while a PGE inspector might check it.  (unless tehy do night sweeps)

2- Less power straing on the house because i like to run my TV-computer during day



Cons- Detectable by night infrared (rarely used), my house will be pulling way more wattage than other houses in the hood during the day.  Will i stick out like a sore thumb??  should i just run during the day because i can "blend in" with my neighbors.  


sorry im high as **** right now, i just tripped that most people are at work during the day and run less power.   when they get home at night, from 5pm-12am is when most houses are running max powers because all the lights are one and people are watching tv, taking showers, etc.


what do you guys think?  me and my buddy have been debating this all morning i need other opinions.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

well  i run mine at night to battle HEAT...and hear on the west coast we have GPA  meters now  so they can when your consumption is up and when you are useing it..so  all I can say  is pay your bill and you will be fine..dry your close by hanging them...wash dishes by hand...change lights in house to CFL  and only run furnace in home when there..These are just a few things I have done to way my costs...oh  and I produce Great weed..lol  Good luck to you


----------



## 84VW (Nov 22, 2008)

call me silly but the cost of my electric bill is of no concern to me when it comes to growing...my bill is differant all the time

if someone actually came to my house and said they wanted to come in and look for pot because my electric bill went up $20 i'll laugh in there face and lock the door

but again, just my opinion, im silly


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 22, 2008)

i ran my lights at night too...i think it's cheaper that way


----------



## 84VW (Nov 22, 2008)

for flowering i will be running in the evening/night time because thats mainly when im home and i can check on them without disturbing them during nap time

veg im on 24hour right now


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 22, 2008)

just unplug the things your not using (not the fridge or thing like that) for when they are pluged in they still pull juice. And I was told this by the light company so happy growing and go green. By the way you can veg 18/6 or 24.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 22, 2008)

how does a toaster pull juice if it's not toasting ??? i can see where the above applies to things with internal memory ,but not lamps and other on/off appliances.....and i really dig the 24hr veg cycle. if you have everything dialed in right, you will gain more with the extra 6hrs on..


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 22, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> how does a toaster pull juice if it's not toasting ??? i can see where the above applies to things with internal memory ,but not lamps and other on/off appliances


 
Sorry but they do call you local light company and they will tell you the same thing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 22, 2008)

2000W is just not that much.  I run about 1500W of light plus the accompanying fans required for ventilation and pumps for DWC hydro.  I routinely run 3 1500W space heaters in the winter, plus an electric water heater, plus a clothes dryer, plus all the myriad of other appliances.  My wintertime bill runs around $200.

And like Mary-Jane said,  conserve where you can.

Wattage of Common Household Appliances/Tools
Appliances

Resistive Load

Reactive Load
Blender
	375 watts 	500 watts
Clock Radio
	5 watts 	---
Coffee Maker
	1,700 watts 	---
Computer - PC
	300 watts 	---
Cuisinart
	450 watts 	650 watts
Deep Fryer
	1,800 watts 	---
Electric Blanket
	400 watts 	---
Electric Curlers
	300 watts 	---
Frying Pan
	1,250 watts 	---
Hair Dryer
	1,875 watts 	---
Iron
	1,200 watts 	---
Light Bulbs
	see marking on bulb 	 
Microwave
	1,050-2,500 watts 	---
Washing Machine
	1,150 watts 	2,200 watts
Water Heater
	4,000 watts 	---
TV - Color
	300 watts 	---
Common Tools

Resistive Load

Reactive Load
Air Compressor (1hp)
	1,500 watts 	4,500 watts
Cultivator
	700 watts 	1,400 watts
Freezer
	800 watts 	2,100 watts
Furnace Fan
	875-1,200 watts 	2,200 watts
Garage Door Opener (1/4 hp)
	550 watts 	1,000 watts
Grinder, Bench
	1,400 watts 	2,450 watts
Heater, Kerosene (90,000 BTU)
	500 watts 	725 watts
Sump Pump (1/3 hp)
	800 watts 	1,250 watts
Well Pump (1/2 hp)
	150 watts 	1,950 watts
Saw, Band
	1,100 watts 	1,350 watts
Table Saw (10 inch)
	1,750 watts 	4,250 watts


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 22, 2008)

nice research goddess..
whats the difference between a toaster not toasting and the wire in the wall connected to the outlet?...you only use power in a connected circuit....i agree with the power conservation idea, just trying to save a little trouble by not running around unplugging everything..there are a few things that can be left plugged in....buy one of those kill-a-watt thingys to test on/off power consumption..i think they are only $25


----------



## 84VW (Nov 22, 2008)

i know things like cell phone chargers, your tv, various other things still draw power if they arent being used


i didnt think something like a toaster would consume just being plugged in.... very interesting


----------



## BUDISGUD (Nov 22, 2008)

i think maybe the electric company was talking about things on standby,their is still a connection in standby theirfore consuming power


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 22, 2008)

BUDISGUD said:
			
		

> i think maybe the electric company was talking about things on standby,their is still a connection in standby theirfore consuming power


 
NOT JUS STAND BY.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 22, 2008)

My theory is this, if when it's turned off it's still warm, it's still pulling electricity. I unplug tv, washer, dryer, dvd players, xbox, computer, amongst others. Turn the heat down(but not too low, i have animals!) and am in the procss of switching to cfl's throughout the house, i think that will be a big help. Also, I'm a big boy now, i decided i don't need the night light in the hall or bathroom anymore!


----------



## mendo local (Nov 22, 2008)

They dont care what your doing, They like the money to much. more power=more money.


----------



## 84VW (Nov 22, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Also, I'm a big boy now, i decided i don't need the night light in the hall or bathroom anymore!



i'm a big boy also but heres my theory about the nightlight

my bathroom nightlight has a sensor and it only comes on when its dark so when i wander down to pee in the middle of the night i have just enough light to not give the bathroom a golden shower and i didnt have to turn the big light on, therefore saving energy

atleast in my mind i feel like its saving


----------



## la9 (Nov 22, 2008)

I didn't read the thread but here is my opinion which may match soemthing else.

With the lights on during the day, it is much easier to conceal the light with the sun out instead of the moon. I always run during the Day. most of those cracks of light stay hidden during the day but during the night all types of cracks of light appear.

Try to burn only during daylight hours.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2008)

> I always run during the Day. most of those cracks of light stay hidden during the day but during the night all types of cracks of light appear.


 
Dont grow in a barn, to many cracks.:bong: Sorry,,,im just highhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 22, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Also, I'm a big boy now, i decided i don't need the night light in the hall or bathroom anymore!


 


well they help when you get up five times a night to take a leak!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 22, 2008)

la9 said:
			
		

> I didn't read the thread but here is my opinion which may match soemthing else.
> 
> With the lights on during the day, it is much easier to conceal the light with the sun out instead of the moon. I always run during the Day. most of those cracks of light stay hidden during the day but during the night all types of cracks of light appear.
> 
> Try to burn only during daylight hours.



If you are leaking light you have a problem.  You need a light tight place to flower.  If the space is not light tight, it needs to be made that way.  I generally have the lights on at night during the summer to help deal with the heat.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Dont grow in a barn, to many cracks.:bong: Sorry,,,im just highhhhhhhhhhhhh.


 
I grow in a barn...well its a shed but looks like a barn..I just filled in the cracks..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

la9 said:
			
		

> I didn't read the thread but here is my opinion which may match soemthing else.
> 
> With the lights on during the day, it is much easier to conceal the light with the sun out instead of the moon. I always run during the Day. most of those cracks of light stay hidden during the day but during the night all types of cracks of light appear.
> 
> Try to burn only during daylight hours.


 


try putting up some black poly plastic on walls and ceiling..tape it all down good..when lights on at night you wont see any light leaks..thats what you want when you flower..Good luck


----------



## 215zealot (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, well i think im gonna be running my lights at night now.   All this nonsense about infared helicopters, BLAH.   we have our 215 cards and our grow is barely even that big.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2008)

By the way,,they make an inferred blocking material.Its kinda like mylar but better.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 23, 2008)

215, I live in cali also. Where I am at, it is cheaper to run after 6 pm. I run my flower 6-6am. But, the electricity I am usuing is not my worry.
My worry is heat. And living in Cali, you know it is way cooler at night.

Panda Poly for light leaks.


----------

